# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 5742 not connecting to wireless.



## harmonic pro (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello All,

I have had my Acer Aspire since July and i have had no problems with it at all. Yesterday it decided that it couldn't connect to our wireless. The wireless is working as my smart phine and my wifes laptop can access it without any issue. 

I went into the laptops Device Manager and clicked on our network adapter which is an Atheros AR5B97 and under the device status it states "This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)" 


Any help with trying to rectify this problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 not connecting to wireless.*

Re-install the wireless driver from the Acer Support site.

Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 5742


----------



## harmonic pro (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 not connecting to wireless.*

Thanks for the advice. But in a bit of a catch 22 as i cannot get online to reinstall the drivers. I have tried with an ethernet cable plugged into the router but that doesn't appear to be working.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 not connecting to wireless.*

You can download the driver from another PC and save the file to a diss or usb drive then install it on the Acer.

With the ethernet connected perform the following:
-Click Start > in the Search field type *cmd* and open the program
-In the command windows type *ipconfig /all* hit Enter.
-Right-click inside the black (command) windows and choose "Select All"
-Paste the results into your next post.


----------



## harmonic pro (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 not connecting to wireless.*

Thanks for that. I managed to get around it with a system restore which seemed to sort the problem out. If this problem becomes a regular occurence i shall definitely use the advice you have given. Thanks a lot!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 not connecting to wireless.*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update.


----------

